# claud butler oracle exchange for folding bike



## roadrash (14 May 2013)

claud butler oracle (1995) if my memory serves me well
58cm (22.5 inch) frame
shimano olivio front and rear deraileurs
shimano olivio front and rear hubs

its a suprisingly light bike for its age, wheels run true, gears all fine,cantis work well ,

peeling decals and scratches included, (well it is getting on for twenty years old)

£75.00 pick up from wigan ,or will exchange for a folding bike of same value(in the northwest)

if the pics dont work,i will email them to anyone interested



 

 

 

​


----------

